# Bubble coming out of butt



## TonyB

I have a female azureus that is almost 1 year old. I just get her about a week ago, been eating like crazy and acting healthy. Today I get home and she has a bubble which looks like is coming out of her butt. It is pinkish color, about the size of a big BB. She acts like she's trying to get it off, she's dragging it and trying to rub it off with her feet. Has anyone seen this or have any suggestions?


----------



## verbal

It may be a prolapse, which is when the end of the intestines or reproductive tract "pop"out of their opening/s and sort of invert themselves. Any pictures?


----------



## TonyB

Kind of hard to see, but it's the pink ball it looks like she's sitting on. I'll try to get a better picture.


----------



## Dancing frogs

Definatly sounds like a prolapse...
Try doing a search on it, and see what the recommended treatments are.


----------



## TonyB

I haven't been able to really find a treatment other than to keep it moist, and use sugar water on the frog. It has recently either shrank, or more likely looks like it has burst. The bubble isn't there but looks like something flesh colored is still hanging out. She doesn't move around much, just stays kind of hunkered down and isn't interested in eating. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Dancing frogs

I think I remember someone saying preparation H...
Cant remember the details though...thats why I recommended the search, but that may have been on Frognet, and not here.


----------



## pa.walt

heard sugar/water mix and also preperation H. 
there was a question about this same thing a bit back on here if i remember but i think it was an imitator.
walt


----------



## vet_boy77

I think a rectal prolapse is likely. The sugar-water, or occasionally, hypertonic saline can be used to shrink it, but this is a short term fix. It really only helps if you plan on replacing it soon-after (rarely, they will self correct). I've seen manual replacement with a well lubed Q-tip. This might require a steady set of hands, good physical restraint. Sedation/anesthesia might be required to.

Just as important as fixing the prolapse, is fixing the cause. Parasites are a common cause, as well as, obstructions, egg binding, ingested foreign bodies, and nutritional deficiences. Assuming this was a healthy, well fed frog before hand, makes me think of an obstruction, but that's only a guess. 

Best of luck. 
John


----------



## TonyB

Well, whatever it was is gone, she's hopping about today, and her appetite is even back. I'm not holding my breath or anything, but I sure hope whatever it was is gone for good.


----------



## TonyB

*Follow Up*

Just as a follow up, this frog is doing fine. I was afraid it might interfere in egg producing as an adult, but so far this female has produced 2 clutches.


----------



## Frank H

awesome, tony. glad to hear the good news. 

-Frank


----------



## Guest

try this site> [/url]http://www.dendrobatesworld.com/e-ziekten.htm


----------



## Guest

try this site> [/url]http://www.dendrobatesworld.com/e-ziekten.htm


----------

